# Painting a fake rock background



## Hornets inverts (May 14, 2012)

So i know the basics on how to build them, the main thing i want to know is if any artistic "talent" is needed with adding the final touches to get it looking natural or can it pretty much be thrown on with good effect?


----------



## J Morningstar (May 14, 2012)

there are methods of making things more realistic. When doing any painting like that you would do a base coat or at least in all the lowest depressions a good solid layer of a darker accent color then without pressions too hard paint the entierty in a overall general color to cpompletely finish covering the rock, then taking a lighter tone "drybrush" the surface by putting paint on the brush then wiping most of it off on a paper towle before lightly going over the outer surface...


----------



## grayzone (May 14, 2012)

the sponge method is another trick..


----------



## Hornets inverts (May 15, 2012)

Cheers guys, will have a crack at it and see how i go


----------

